# Moonlight Sonata or Not?



## Musician

*Experimenting with Music*

I was playing around with Beethoven's first movement of his Moonlight Sonata, with Sibelius and Finale.
Something interesting happened ,Not all intentionally, something has changed, the key, the tempi, the color from piano to harp, and other very minor things, and as a result you have a brand new piece, to me it doesnt sound like Beethoven anymore, its totally different.

This is for the Harp, let me know what you think please.


----------



## Guest

Whatever the title might one day be (I'm sure you intend to go further with this, no?), it does in its present form sound rather how a fish might hear the Moonlight being played underwater whilst on LSD. 
To answer your question (Moonlight Sonata or Not?), I think: not. The transfer to harp does not disturb overly, but there are some very clumsy and unmusical key changes that are quite jarring. On the *"TC's Got Talent Clapometer"* I give it 3,5/10.

Still, let it be said that one is free to improvise however one feels on other composers' works, as does this fellow in the following link (an improvisation on Bach's cello suite N° 1/Prélude):


----------



## Guest

A question for *Musician* (the blogger, not the profession) : in light of your experiment as you outlined in Post #1 above, what are your comments on the link I provided to a street busker improvising on the Prélude to Bach's 'cello suite N° 1?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I agree with TalkingHead. Your experiment I don't think was successful, some chord changes do sound jarring and illogical and could be much improved. Pay attention to which chords you want to use and you can create some brilliant stuff. This "Moonlight Sonata" since it was also done completely on computer without paying much attention to chord progression (yes it sounds like you haven't given the chords much thought at all) is an unhealthy experiment detrimental to your inner hearing. Try again but do it on manuscript paper. It'll take longer but you will learn much more. 

"Playing around" with pieces will get you ideas, but here you have just shown us a very very early draft of something that I know you can complete and do much better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right at the moment because you have only just tried this out for the first time it sounds rather odd and unusual, similar to someone just purposely playing the Moonlight Sonata badly and without thought, but as I said you can still write really great stuff by developing your work and practising and giving every note _much_ more thought. The end result is that you wil be _adding_ to the piece, rather than subtracting.


----------



## mmsbls

Several posts and additional words were deleted because they were off topic. Discussion of the posted work can continue.


----------



## BurningDesire

to offer slightly different commentary, I rather liked the harmonies you used, I liked the surprising and unusual changes that occurred. However there are many times where you switch to a somewhat unexpected chord and immediately after you take it right back to the previous one, which maybe the primary cause for the disjoint that the others are complaining about. I think if the chord following the unexpected ones led us on a new harmonic pathway it would much improve the work, and you could use that new pathway to lead back towards the previous material and then onward in other directions


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I agree with TalkingHead. Your experiment I don't think was successful, some chord changes do sound jarring and illogical and could be much improved. Pay attention to which chords you want to use and you can create some brilliant stuff. This "Moonlight Sonata" since it was also done completely on computer without paying much attention to chord progression (yes it sounds like you haven't given the chords much thought at all) is an unhealthy experiment detrimental to your inner hearing. Try again but do it on manuscript paper. It'll take longer but you will learn much more.
> 
> "Playing around" with pieces will get you ideas, but here you have just shown us a very very early draft of something that I know you can complete and do much better.


Using software notation isn't detrimental to inner hearing. Writing on paper isn't some magical procedure that instantly helps you better your inner ear. I am really bothered that you keep saying things like that.


----------



## Musician

BurningDesire said:


> to offer slightly different commentary, I rather liked the harmonies you used, I liked the surprising and unusual changes that occurred. However there are many times where you switch to a somewhat unexpected chord and immediately after you take it right back to the previous one, which maybe the primary cause for the disjoint that the others are complaining about. I think if the chord following the unexpected ones led us on a new harmonic pathway it would much improve the work, and you could use that new pathway to lead back towards the previous material and then onward in other directions


Good remarks, I will consider them as I go about revising the piece...

Thanks


----------



## PetrB

TalkingHead said:


> _"TC's Got Talent Clapometer"_[/B]


Ha Haaa Haaaaaaa, It seems I overlooked that nifty little animated feature in this _Today's Composers_ category.


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> Several posts and additional words were deleted because they were off topic. Discussion of the posted work can continue.


We thank you, and are most indebted. 
I just wanted to say 'thanks', but I am obliged to fill out my posting up to 25 words. So, how's the weather your end of the world?


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> Ha Haaa Haaaaaaa, It seems I overlooked that nifty little animated feature in this _Today's Composers_ category.


Yes, I think we should ask 'The Magle' (a term I have borrowed from 'The Troll') to install a 'TC Talent Clapometer' on the forum to circumnavigate a whole lot of hot air.


----------

